# Carousel Loom



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was wondering what the Difference is in a round, or long loom versus a Carousel Loom,
I found one on clearance but is it worth it?
Thanks Tami


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the round and the long loom but never seen the carousel loom . Where is that at?


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hobby Lobby has them on clearance they had been $31.99 & werer marked down to $10.88. I bought one I had looked at it but would not have paid the original price for it. they are a rectangular loom with a bottom to it.
Tami


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

tks1991 said:


> I was wondering what the Difference is in a round, or long loom versus a Carousel Loom,
> I found one on clearance but is it worth it?
> Thanks Tami


I can not picture it and have not seen it at HH. can you post a photo? Love to see it. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't picture it either. Hopefully you'll post a pic of it.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Me too - I would like to see picture.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

tks1991 said:


> I was wondering what the Difference is in a round, or long loom versus a Carousel Loom,
> I found one on clearance but is it worth it?
> Thanks Tami


I found the carousel loom as Hobby Lobby was making its 2nd closing announcement. I picked it up in its box, put it down quick enough to make the young clerk happy. She is going out to a real restaurant! The carousel loom is a rectangular loom. That means it has more than one peg at each end between the primary rakes of pegs. It functions as a single rake loom that can knit in the round or flat. The same as a round loom. A long loom has a single peg between the primary rakes of pegs. It can knit in the round, flat, and double knit. That said, there are a lot of nice looms that gray up my definitions. Please take a look at: http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com ; http://www.kisslooms.com ; try Pam Loomer on YouTube, she is using a rectangle loom as a prize in a contest she is holding. Have fun finding your loom. Moon Loomer


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

I actually went ahead and purchased the Carousel Loom it was a good deal I'm guessing the manager was mistaken because he said that all stores have the same clearance but I was in our store on Friday & they were still $31.99. I will post once I get a chance to use it.
Tami


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Luck. Can't wait to see it.


----------

